# Dealer Cracked the frame and does not own up to it



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi all, I hope someone here can help. Last year I bought a Giant Defy Advanced SL1 (2014). Couple of months ago I noticed that there is a crack in the integrated seat post. Upon inspection it was clear that it started where the dealer cut the post during fitting and took few months to work itself down the post. I took it to the dealer and they tried every excuse in the book to blame it on me. Finally they said Giant agreed to replace the frame under the life time warranty (A reason that I buy Giant in the first place and Giant rocks when it comes to warranty). They got the new frame in and replaced it and charged me $170 for the warranty repair work. Upon the receipt of the bike and noticed that this post is cracked also but where the clamps holds it for cutting. I told them right away and they said no it is a scratch and it is expected, etc. However, it is symmetric on both sides of the post, an indication that it is where the clamp hold it. Now a few weeks later, it is obvious that it is a crack. I showed it to few other bike shops in town and they all agree that Giant dealer must have cracked it when cutting. I'm stuck with a $4000 bike that I love and can not use for a fear of serious injury. Can anybody help to show the way what to do?234244


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Send your proof directly to Giant USA. Go over the heads of the LBS and put them on the hot seat.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Send your proof directly to Giant USA. Go over the heads of the LBS and put them on the hot seat.




Amen.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

yep, contact Giant directly... and send photos


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Send your proof directly to Giant USA. Go over the heads of the LBS and put them on the hot seat.




I did call Giant. They transferred me to the voicemail of the area rep.

I left him a message. 

Stay tuned! I'll post update! and hell, I would release the dealer's name and location if no satisfactory result.:mad2:503


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

Well Guys! Here is an update. I left the rep several messages and he does not return the call.

So, my next step? I'm looking for the contact information for the CEO of Giant. I'm going to take all the way to the top (if I can find a way to contact the guy).

I figured, hey! what do I have to lose? Right?





156


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Try Giant USA's facebook page contact


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

177
Update: Finally I got a hold of the warranty department at Giant USA. A very nice guy listened to what I had to say. Then said he was sorry for all of my troubles and asked that I take the bike to another Giant dealer and have them 1-to evaluate the crack and then 2- take a pictures and send them to him. 

He will then start the warranty process. I did what he said and am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

Update2: I did what Giant said. But Giant's Houston area sales rep (Johnny Sonet) decided that Giant is not going to correct what their dealer has done. They said it is between me and the Giant's dealer.

So, I just sent an email to my attorney! I'm going to sue the dealer who cracked two frames (Urban Cycle Gallery in Houston, Texas).434457


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I was waiting for the decision form Giant before replying in this thread. I was thinking why should Giant step in and cover for a dealer's specific error? That should be on the dealer, not Giant.

I hope your lawyer is easily successful on your behalf. If not you could be in for an expensive he said / she said kind of battle.

Good luck.

On bit of advice - if you plan to pursue this in a suit, be very careful about airing your dirty laundry in public venues. You probably shouldn't be discussing this in public forums, and certainly not mentioning any names. One of the lawyer types may pick-up on this, and explain why.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Update2: I did what Giant said. But Giant's Houston area sales rep (Johnny Sonet) decided that Giant is not going to correct what their dealer has done. They said it is between me and the Giant's dealer.
> 
> So, I just sent an email to my attorney! I'm going to sue the dealer who cracked two frames (Urban Cycle Gallery in Houston, Texas).434457


I hate to hear it worked out like that. That shop was the only shop in Houston to be named by the NBDA in the best bike shop list for 2014. It is only a few minutes from my office. I have never bought anything from them, I went in their once to look around and the folks who worked there gave me the creeps. They inspired zero confidence. I have not been back. I bought my propel from another Giant dealer.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Update2: I did what Giant said. But Giant's Houston area sales rep (Johnny Sonet) decided that Giant is not going to correct what their dealer has done. They said it is between me and the Giant's dealer.
> 
> So, I just sent an email to my attorney! I'm going to sue the dealer who cracked two frames (Urban Cycle Gallery in Houston, Texas).434457


Wait a minute here.

You were instructed to bring the bike to a different Giant dealer.

So what does a rep have to do with this? Rep's are nothing, and they certainly don't have any say in this case between you and the bike shop. Johnny can suck it, he's not Giant. He's some independent contractor probably.

What did the second bike shop do?


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Wait a minute here.
> 
> You were instructed to bring the bike to a different Giant dealer.
> 
> ...


I agree and that's what I thought. However, when I contacted Giant's warranty department, they said that the left up to the sales rep (Johnny Sont) to sort it out.
And I'm sure the sales rep does not want to piss off his customer Urban Bicycle Gallery and agreeing that they've screwed up the frame.

The second dealer agreed that the frame was cracked (not scratched as the first bike shop claimed) They took the picture and send it to Giant to show that it was cracked.


112


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I agree and that's what I thought. However, when I contacted Giant's warranty department, they said that the left up to the sales rep (Johnny Sont) to sort it out.
> And I'm sure the sales rep does not want to piss off his customer Urban Bicycle Gallery and agreeing that they've screwed up the frame.
> 
> The second dealer agreed that the frame was cracked (not scratched as the first bike shop claimed) They took the picture and send it to Giant to show that it was cracked.
> ...


So again, what does Johnny Rep have to do with anything? The answer is nothing.

The second dealer is the only one who matters. They've done as asked of them and now you wait to hear from Giant.

Again, Johhny rep is not Giant, he does not work for Giant (most likely), and he has ZERO say in anything here. You can tell him to go pound sand and to stay out your business.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> So again, what does Johnny Rep have to do with anything? The answer is nothing.
> 
> The second dealer is the only one who matters. They've done as asked of them and now you wait to hear from Giant.
> 
> Again, Johhny rep is not Giant, he does not work for Giant (most likely), and he has ZERO say in anything here. You can tell him to go pound sand and to stay out your business.



Update 3: The second dealer called and said that Giant has decided that this is not a warranty issue. They said that Giant told them that this issue is between me and the 1st dealer. :mad2:

134


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Was it a defect in workmanship (by Giant) or materials? By your own account it's neither. As a result I hope you're not surprised at Giant's response, as depressing and disappointing that may be. I would be really surprised to see a major bike OEM accept the responsibility for a clear dealer FU.

Again, I hope your attorney is easily successful on your behalf. It is a sad statement that it comes to this, especially if the bike shop / dealer is a reputable one, and the one you named previously certainly is.

Good luck.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh no. Strange and not good turn. Well... I can see their point I guess? There probably was nothing wrong with either frame. Nothing to warranty them over. If someone or some shop cracks a frame because they're negligent it's not the manufacturer's issue. It's the shop's issue in this case. They broke it, they replace it. I agree with Giant there.

As for you and the bike and... well I guess it is time for your lawyer. You vs. the shop of the destroyers. I agree, good luck. What a terrible spot to be in.

Edit: or you could just have a repair shop fix it for not that much and move on?


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

I am not sure of the value of the bike or frame? But if you feel put upon then think of the people court. Are as we call it in my State Small Claims Court.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

In Texas it's called Justice Court. If it comes to it, it may be a viable option. See here.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

yep, I agree, this is not a warranty issue... it is a shop mess up. Sorry you have to go thru this, but it does look like court is in your future. It would have been nice if the shop just owned up to it and took care of it. Everyone makes a mistake from time to time, it is how you handle those mistakes that counts.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Small claims court? Most states these days it's limits are 5 to 10k. 

You should have lots of pics and dates of them.


----------



## nineball2915 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey Roadkill,

I work for another Giant dealer here in Houston, not going to blast our name since free advertising on forums is usually frowned upon, but I thought I would chime in. Most people on here are correct, this does NOT sound like a Giant warranty issue. Johnny is a good guy and fantastic rep who would be glad to help IF it's Giants responsibility. This most likely lies on the above mentioned shop. Personally, I have heard good things about them and I hope they do figure out a way to make it right with you without any legal trouble. These kinds of mistakes happen, it's a matter of making them right. If you want to stick with Giant as a brand and want to work with another dealer, feel free to PM me to let me know where you stand in this whole ordeal. Good luck!


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi nineball2915

I'm not asking for Giant to pay. I'm asking them to make their dealer to do the right thing. I don't know about your experience with this Johnny guy. From my dealing with him not only he is obnoxious he is ignorant too. He is the one that insists that when I changed the saddle I must have cracked the frame. Apparently he is not even familiar with changing the saddle on these frames. I don't need to tell you, but one does not need to remove the masthead to change the saddle therefore no need to tighten the masthead, just the seat clamps.

Anyway, I'll stop by your shop if I buy another Giant.

Take care.




124149


----------



## Clh17 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, this sucks and I'm really sorry your'e going through this. I too cut Giant ISP's and steerer tubes several times per week and I'm shocked that your dealer has cracked two frames. I've actually intentionally tried to crack the cut-off portion of an ISP and I can tell you, it requires a fairly high amount of clamping force to make it happen, especially with a good cutting guide. I can't even imagine tightening the cutting guide tight enough to cause a crack (the cutting guide we use doesn't even leave a witness mark on the ISP once the cut is completed), I would definitely work with a different dealer in the future. I also agree that this isn't a Giant warranty issue as it sounds like the frames were not defective but rather damaged by a shop mechanic, so I would tend to agree that this is a dispute to be resolved between you and said dealer (If I cracked your frame, we would certainly own it and replace it). As for your local rep, he IS actually an employee of Giant USA and NOT a subcontractor like many of the industry reps are. I personally know your local rep and have always known him to be knowledgable and reasonable, I would like to give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he's relying on information provided to him by his dealer. At the end of the day, I think your'e on the right track by trying to hold your dealer's feet to the fire. Johnny can suggest that the dealer take care of it, but if they simply refuse to own up and to the right thing, there isn't really a way for him to force them to. Good luck and I hope you get it all sorted!!


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

As this has evolved I've wondered if ther may be a good reason for the rep to want you to press the issue with this particular shop. Perhaps there are know issues and processes need to take place to resolve them. Unfortunately you have become part of the process? I can't say for sure but maybe pressing the issue with your shop is the best thing to do. That will put them in a position that they need to own up to an internal issue so Giant can have the official info it needs to cut the contract. All speculation but I think you do need to press the issue with the shop. Sorry you are in this position.


----------

